# Apostille for Marriage Certificate needed?



## barnabybleach (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Does anyone have experience of an Apostille being required on marriage certificate for anything in UAE (Abu Dhabi specifically), or will normal UK marriage certificate be sufficient for sponsoring my wife's residency visa etc?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's quite a lot of information in here but I'm not recommending them http://www.marriagecertificateattestation.info


----------



## furquanahmad (Jan 7, 2013)

HI,
You need to get it attested in the home country where the certificate is issued, UK in your case, from the UAE embassy. There are several agency who can do it for you , you just send them your document. 

I am also in the same situation and thus google a lot of information about this.

Does anyone know how I can get my degree attested from Germany while I am in Canada, (I have a degree from Germany)?? Anyone has experience with that or know any agency in Germany who can do it ??


----------

